# Omega Memomaster Cal 1632 Instructions / Help?



## JonW

Ive bought an Omega Memomaster that needed a bit of work (crystal is cracked and Ive just found out these are crazy money new







but at least thyre available i guess...) ...anyway its running well but keeps flashing at me.... other than that ive no idea how to set it or make its features work...

Does anyone know what the buttons do or have a link to a manual online at all? or better still one thats gathering dust?

Im not sure how different these are to cal 1620 which is the speedmaster 4 button.. anything along that line is good too perhaps?

Cheers guys... pics soon.


----------



## JonW

Fixed the flashing... it was a sticky setting pusher. sorted that and the watch seems happier... still looking for instructions tho...


----------



## Silver Hawk

Sounds like I need one of these 

Is it a gold one?

Looking forward to the pictures Jon.









Have you tried http://www.old-omegas.com/ ?


----------



## JonW

Hi Paul, Damn thing has started flashing again... hmmmm. Im wondering if that means it needs new batteries or something...

Yes thanks, I checked Steve's stuff first...

no, its stainless, theyre not so easy to find it seems... theres a gold one on ebay atm actually.

Ive ordered up a crystal so its not been a bargain but its a cool looking solid watch









Anyone know more about these? the net is strangly quiet about these... I think Omega dont talk about their LCDs anymore..


----------



## jasonm

Nice one Jon, I love these watches









I hope you can get it sorted out, Im looking forward to the pics


----------



## JonW

Ok heres the pics... Like I said above... It works fine but as you can see the crystal is smashed - ive ordered one and its over Â£50!!!









Its got a great 70s/80s original Omega strap... Its thin like all the ones of that era but really well made of course.


----------



## PhilM

Â£50 quid ouch







but it will be worth it, as it will look great once it's done


----------



## JonW

yes, true... but at least the crystal is available I guess


----------



## btjs

JonW said:


> Ive bought an Omega Memomaster that needed a bit of work (crystal is cracked and Ive just found out these are crazy money new  but at least thyre available i guess...) ...anyway its running well but keeps flashing at me.... other than that ive no idea how to set it or make its features work...
> 
> Does anyone know what the buttons do or have a link to a manual online at all? or better still one thats gathering dust?
> 
> Im not sure how different these are to cal 1620 which is the speedmaster 4 button.. anything along that line is good too perhaps?
> 
> Cheers guys... pics soon.


----------



## btjs

JonW said:


> Ive bought an Omega Memomaster that needed a bit of work (crystal is cracked and Ive just found out these are crazy money new  but at least thyre available i guess...) ...anyway its running well but keeps flashing at me.... other than that ive no idea how to set it or make its features work...
> 
> Does anyone know what the buttons do or have a link to a manual online at all? or better still one thats gathering dust?
> 
> Im not sure how different these are to cal 1620 which is the speedmaster 4 button.. anything along that line is good too perhaps?
> 
> Cheers guys... pics soon.


Hi Jon, I've just joined this group to try and help out. I bought a Memomaster in 1980 and still have the original instruction book (LCD 1632) containing all the functions of all the buttons. If you let me have some contact details I can send a copy or scan of the relevent pages. Have to be quick though as I intend to flog it on ebay hence the reason for researching the watch.

Regards, Brian


----------



## JonW

Brian, can you email me at my forum user name at the deskdivers.com website? Thanks Jon


----------



## Jack G

Hello Jon,

Thanks again for replying to my post regarding Omega Flightmasters.

As I mentioned in my original post I have been collecting LCD digital watches for 10 years and they are my "specialist subject".

During this period I have had nearly all the models produced by Omega. Heuer, Longines etc. although most of these have now all been sold. I have kept just three which I regularly wear: Omega Seamaster cal.1620, Heuer Kentucky LCD and a Braun DW20. I do still have a few new/unused watches left for sale but as these were my "best" ones I am a little reluctant to start the selling process.

Anyway back to your posting - I have an original 1980 Omega LCD watch brochure which has the instructions in the back but you have probably already received a copy of the instructions. Let me know if you still need a copy.

Regarding the flashing display this usually indicates you are in the adjustment mode for setting time and date etc. You mentioned a sticking pusher and this is quite a common problem but easy to resolve.

The module should just "pop" out or may need teasing with a wooden cocktail stick or similar - it is very rare for LCD modules to be screwed in. Once out apply a tiny amount of WD40 on the end of a wooden cocktail stick to the inside of pusher and to the outside underneath the button. A few presses should lubricate it just fine. Sometimes it is really stiff and the button stays in when pushed - you will need to push it up again from inside the case. Again after doing this a few times it should free up. Wipe off any excess WD40 and pop module back in and replace case back.

If nothing happens when you press a pusher the contact on the module may require bending up slightly. Be very, very careful when doing this!!!!! If you bend it too far it may be touching the pusher base all the time or worst still it may break off.

I broke so many off when I was teaching myself that I had to learn how to solder them back.

If a module is working OK it is best to leave it alone - fiddling is a guaranteed sure way to break them.

The only other thing to do is when changing batteries ensure that the previous battery has not leaked and to clean the contacts in the module.

Other than a general clean this is all the servicing they need.

Hope this helps and let me know if you need any other info.

Regards, Jack


----------



## KEITHT

Hi Jack.

Could you contact me at KeithtilleyukATaolDOTcom. I cannot PM you and i need some help.

Regards Keith


----------



## JonW

Jack, Thanks so much I will check my pushers. The watch usually works fine for a few days and then starts to flash even is left on my desk... I will clean the pushers and report back 

I would still love a copy of the instructions if you have them, my email address is JonW at the website listed below in my sign off, ie. deskdivers.com - Drop me an email as I would love to hear your experiences and see your collection photos


----------



## JonW

I should dig out my Omega LCDs I guess and do acollection photo...  I'll also post one of my new arrivals...  more later....


----------



## Jack G

Hello Jon,

So you have sorted out the pushers and these seem OK but the flashing continues.

I will offer some further suggestions and advance apologies if I am stating the obvious - I am going to assume this is all new to you!

1. Take the batteries out and clean up the module thoroughly where the batteries sit. If there are blue/green deposits on the battery contact plates inside the module clean off and scrape with a screwdriver.

2. Set the module up using the instructions I am going to email to you then remove the module from the case. Alternatively take the module out of the case and set it up by holding a fine wire to the battery clamp and touching the control terminals with the other end as if the wire was the pusher.

3. Leave module out of the case until you establish that it still starts to flash or flashing has gone. If flashing has stopped I will post further instructions on sorting out what will be a case/pusher problem.

4. Take the module apart (remembering how the bits fitted!) and check the circuit board for any visible damage. If all looks OK put the module back together again. If any damage noticed let me know.

5. If the problem still persists then there is a chance that the fault is with the chip and the fact that the module is also suffering from rapid battery drain points in this direction.

I have had a couple of modules in the past which have suffered with rapid battery drain (but not with the display flashing problem as well) and you either have to keep a good supply of batteries or replace the module.

Are there any electronic techies out there who can confirm or dispute the chip problem?

I am sure you will appreciate that attempting to diagnose the problem from the other side of the world is not ideal but I hope the above helps.

Good Luck, Jack


----------



## btjs

JonW said:


> Brian, can you email me at my forum user name at the deskdivers.com website? Thanks Jon


Hi Jon, Tried the website you mentioned but couldn't email yuo there, sorry. You can contact me at brianATrobyn89DOTfsnetDOTcoDOTuk. Regards, Brian


----------



## JonW

Jack, Thanks for the info... I'll have a go on that tomorrow. much appreciated mate 

Brian, email on the way


----------



## JonW

Jack, Thank you so much for all your help mate... here is where I am at:

>So you have sorted out the pushers and these seem OK but the flashing continues.

- Yes - the setting pusher seal was obviously ripped and was sticking the pusher. a cocktail stick worth of WD40 equiv and lots of pushing meant it came out the case on the outside. But the module would flash even when the batteries were put in with it outside the case...

>I will offer some further suggestions and advance apologies if I am stating the obvious - I am going to assume this is all new to you!

- ...the obvious is always good. 

>1. Take the batteries out and clean up the module thoroughly where the batteries sit. If there are blue/green deposits on the battery contact plates inside the module clean off and scrape with a screwdriver.

- I had already done this but did it again to be sure... also used IPA to clean the contacts.

>2. Set the module up using the instructions I am going to email to you then remove the module from the case. Alternatively take the module out of the case and set it up by holding a fine wire to the battery clamp and touching the control terminals with the other end as if the wire was the pusher.

- Did it inthe case with the back held on, but cant stop it flashing...

>3. Leave module out of the case until you establish that it still starts to flash or flashing has gone. If flashing has stopped I will post further instructions on sorting out what will be a case/pusher problem.

- Stars to flash on battery install, never stops...

>4. Take the module apart (remembering how the bits fitted!) and check the circuit board for any visible damage. If all looks OK put the module back together again. If any damage noticed let me know.

- In for a penny...  Its only 2 more of the same type of screws to remove the plastic case... did it. It all looked fine. gave it a bit of a puff of air with the puffer and cleaned up the back of the battery contacts which were a bit green. Put it back togther and whacked back in the batts... and the flashing has stopped! wahoo. put it in the watch and set it (ta for the instructions)... it works as it should. So... its 14:24 on Wednesday so lets see how we go...

>5. If the problem still persists then there is a chance that the fault is with the chip and the fact that the module is also suffering from rapid battery drain points in this direction.

- Lets see how long these batts last... and if it starts flashing again. If it does then I may buy new batteries as these are from the same set as the last ones that lasted approx 2 weeks. Ive no other watches ot try them in so I can prove theyre bad, but you never know...

>I have had a couple of modules in the past which have suffered with rapid battery drain (but not with the display flashing problem as well) and you either have to keep a good supply of batteries or replace the module.

- as above, lets see how I go.... 

>Are there any electronic techies out there who can confirm or dispute the chip problem?

>I am sure you will appreciate that attempting to diagnose the problem from the other side of the world is not ideal but I hope the above helps.

>Good Luck, Jack

Thanks for all your help Jack, you certainly know your LCDs. I cant wait for a collection shot...


----------



## Gurmot

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I have one of these and it has some missing segments. Just wondered if a strip and clean may resolve the problem or if it's a no-hoper....

Cheers


----------



## Gurmot

Gurmot said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I have one of these and it has some missing segments. Just wondered if a strip and clean may resolve the problem or if it's a no-hoper....
> 
> Cheers


Update - gave it a full strip down and clean today. Found one battery terminal corroded so made and fitted a new one. I had a nasty shock when the lcd unit came apart in my hands and I thought it was a goner. However, it all went back together and is now working much better, no missing segments and I've managed to set the time and date and it's running along nicely.

Next I need to know how to operate the thing as I can't figure out all the setting functions, especially how the start the countdown timer which I can set but not start. I have a feeling that the bleeper is bust but not yet sure how to test it.

I know these are not exactly common but I'd appreciate some guidance from those with more experience (and an instruction manual!).

Cheers - Simon

ps - I had a gf one a couple years back, complete with box, warranty and instructions. Sold the bloody thing without copying the book


----------



## JonW

Great to hear youve got yours working, the old Omega LCDs are great watches and becoming very collectible


----------



## KEITHT

I think I have an instruction book...I'll take a look later.

K


----------



## Gurmot

KEITHT said:


> I think I have an instruction book...I'll take a look later.
> 
> K


Excellent, thanks Keith


----------



## KEITHT

Sorry Simon...can't find it ( if I even still had it ).

K


----------



## Gurmot

KEITHT said:


> Sorry Simon...can't find it ( if I even still had it ).
> 
> K


Ah shame, thanks for looking Keith. I think i've just about figured it out now but it would have been good to see what the book says.

Almost everything is working again, just had replace broken pcb track......almost there  It's surprisingly accurate, much better than my X33!


----------



## webvan

Darn, another interesting Omega...did anyone ever locate a scan of the instructions ?


----------



## stradacab

There are two springs that connect to the sounderon the front when the module is fitted. Sometimes they drop out or can break meaning no connection. Check yours has the two springs and they ar emaking good contact (especially if there has been some corrosion)

As for the instructions, try emailing Omega themselves. About three years ago I asked about my Sensorquartz and they very kindly and FOC sent me a scanned copy of the manual. Brilliant!


----------



## JudgeBaxter

I've got one of these with it's original box/papers/instructions etc.

If anyone needs a basic photocopy of the operating instructions, drop me a line and I should be able to sort something out.

Best Rgds,

David


----------

